# I am......



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Feb 8, 2010)

expecting! Baby is due July 7th. 

I am happy,scared and excited. Just wanted to let everyone know. You guys are such a helping supportive group of people.


----------



## Gingembre (Feb 8, 2010)

Oh my god, congratulations! (((hugs)))


----------



## LoveBHMS (Feb 8, 2010)

Congrats Erin. 

You've been through so much this past year you deserve this. Do you know if it's a boy or girl?


----------



## bexy (Feb 8, 2010)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> expecting! Baby is due July 7th.
> 
> I am happy,scared and excited. Just wanted to let everyone know. You guys are such a helping supportive group of people.





CONGRATS!!!!! It's amazing being a mummy, and July is a great month to be born (both Ivy and I were born in July!)

Brilliant news! xxx


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Feb 8, 2010)

Gingembre said:


> Oh my god, congratulations! (((hugs)))


Thank You Gingembre. 



LoveBHMS said:


> Congrats Erin.
> 
> You've been through so much this past year you deserve this. Do you know if it's a boy or girl?


Thank You loveBHMS. I find out on the 26th. 



bexy said:


> CONGRATS!!!!! It's amazing being a mummy, and July is a great month to be born (both Ivy and I were born in July!)
> 
> Brilliant news! xxx


Thank You Bexy.  I know my best friend and Oma that passed last year were born in July. It's a great month.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 8, 2010)

*{{{{{{{{{{ Erin }}}}}}}}}}]*​


----------



## kayrae (Feb 8, 2010)

whaaaaaaaaaat?!?


----------



## steely (Feb 8, 2010)

Congratulations!!


----------



## toni (Feb 8, 2010)

Awesome news! Congrats!


----------



## Tau (Feb 8, 2010)

OMG!!!! Congrats chick!!!


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Feb 8, 2010)

Baby!! :bounce: 

Congrats to you! What exciting news!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 8, 2010)

Congratulations Erin


----------



## BBW Betty (Feb 8, 2010)

Congratulations! That is wonderful news.


----------



## Fat.n.sassy (Feb 8, 2010)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> expecting! Baby is due July 7th.
> 
> I am happy,scared and excited. Just wanted to let everyone know. You guys are such a helping supportive group of people.



Congratulations! Happy Baby!! How are you feeling?


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 8, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## littlefairywren (Feb 8, 2010)

Oh my GOSH!!!
Congratulations EDA, that is lovely news :happy:


----------



## tonynyc (Feb 8, 2010)

Congrats EDA- great news


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 9, 2010)

Congratulations Erin, that's fantastic news! Best wishes for a good healthy pregnancy and delivery!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 9, 2010)

Okay, you, cough up that baby wish list now!!!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 9, 2010)

Even better yet - post it here AND put the link in your signature.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Feb 9, 2010)

Congratulations! :happy:
If you have the baby on July 5th it will share my birthday. 
Keep us updated on all the pregnancy details!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Feb 9, 2010)

Thank You Everyone! 

The pregnancy so far has been up and down was sick for my first tri and a few weeks of my second tri. Now the sickness is gone and it's just I am tired all the time. It's been good. I can't wait to find out what I am having. I find out on the 26th.

Ginny I will post the link after I find out.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 9, 2010)

Yay!!!! I'm pulling for a girl.  lol.


----------



## Ruffie (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow wonderful news. Congrats and I wish for you a good pregnancy and delivery!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Feb 9, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Yay!!!! I'm pulling for a girl.  lol.


Yea I would like a little girl, but a little boy would be just as good. If I have a girl one of my best friends has a lot of girl stuff to give me. So she told me I better have a girl. LOL


Ruffie said:


> Wow wonderful news. Congrats and I wish for you a good pregnancy and delivery!


Thank You Ruffie!


----------



## Dmitra (Feb 9, 2010)

Congratulations and I hope your tiredness passes soon!  :bounce:


----------



## mimosa (Feb 9, 2010)

*That is wonderful news! May God bless you and your precious baby. Congrats. It's amazing and hardwork to be a mom. I learned what true love is when I had my son. :wubu: I wish you and your baby a lot of love, happiness and health. XOXOX*


----------



## Adrian (Feb 9, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS, may god bless you and your baby.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 10, 2010)

Awesome! :bow:

very happy for ya.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Feb 10, 2010)

DameQ said:


> Congratulations and I hope your tiredness passes soon!  :bounce:


Thank you! Me too, I hate feeling tired all the time.



mimosa said:


> *That is wonderful news! May God bless you and your precious baby. Congrats. It's amazing and hardwork to be a mom. I learned what true love is when I had my son. :wubu: I wish you and your baby a lot of love, happiness and health. XOXOX*


Thank You! 



Adrian said:


> CONGRATULATIONS, may god bless you and your baby.


Thank you!



swamptoad said:


> Awesome! :bow:
> 
> very happy for ya.


Thank you!


----------



## Scorsese86 (Feb 10, 2010)

Oh, that's so great! Congratulations

Oh... and Dims get a new MILF! (sorry, I couldn't resist... sorry.)


----------



## Jes (Feb 10, 2010)

congrats to you both! do you have any other kids or is this the first?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Feb 10, 2010)

Congrats, hope you have a healthy pregnancy and baby


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 10, 2010)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> expecting! Baby is due July 7th.
> 
> I am happy,scared and excited. Just wanted to let everyone know. You guys are such a helping supportive group of people.



HOORAY!!! Mazel Tov! I hope you have a happy healthy baby. Don't be scared, we're all here to support you. *thumbs up*


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Feb 10, 2010)

Scorsese86 said:


> Oh, that's so great! Congratulations
> 
> Oh... and Dims get a new MILF! (sorry, I couldn't resist... sorry.)


Thank You! LOL don't be sorry. It's cute. 



Jes said:


> congrats to you both! do you have any other kids or is this the first?


Thank You! This will be my first. 


MizzSnakeBite said:


> Congrats, hope you have a healthy pregnancy and baby


Thank You!


----------



## Shosh (Feb 12, 2010)

Congratulations Erin. I called it.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Feb 12, 2010)

Shosh said:


> Congratulations Erin. I called it.



Thank You Shosh!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Feb 14, 2010)

I think I am starting to feel the baby move..but not sure..lol.. Happy Valentine's Day Everyone!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 14, 2010)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> I think I am starting to feel the baby move..but not sure..lol.. Happy Valentine's Day Everyone!!!



You can feel it in your fourth month usually


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Feb 14, 2010)

I am almost in my 5th month, so I should be feeling the baby now.  getting exciting!!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 14, 2010)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> I am almost in my 5th month, so I should be feeling the baby now.  getting exciting!!



That's wonderful. I hope you're having an enjoy able pregnancy. I think you'll be a great mom. :happy:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Feb 14, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> That's wonderful. I hope you're having an enjoy able pregnancy. I think you'll be a great mom. :happy:



Yea it's been up and down was very sick for most of the first 4 months now things are getting better.  Awww thank you hon!


----------



## Weirdo890 (Feb 14, 2010)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Yea it's been up and down was very sick for most of the first 4 months now things are getting better.  Awww thank you hon!



Schucks, just being honest. :blush:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Feb 18, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> Schucks, just being honest. :blush:



Well Thank You!


----------



## snuggletiger (Feb 18, 2010)

name the baby Gilmorris if its a boy


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Feb 18, 2010)

snuggletiger said:


> name the baby Gilmorris if its a boy


Gilmorris huh?  

I have some names picked out for either a boy or girl just don't know what the sex is yet and which I want to use.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Feb 18, 2010)

Well I have 4 months to go..

Any Mommies have any advice? Like products to use or not to use?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 18, 2010)

Those "do it yourself" fetal heart monitors sold in stores never worked for me......though it was 8 years ago since I was last pregnant.

Ultra sounds.....I took a video tape every time I had one and still have it to watch from my twin pregnancy. Don't know what technology is used today (ultrasound technology had vastly improved in the ten years between my pregnancies....who knows what they have now)but inquire if there is a way to record it on a DVD or something......it's worth asking if you're interested 


Diapers....you cannot acquire too many. I always kept some cloth ones on hand for when/if the disposable ones ran out before pay day. 

Breast feeding.....is good....for you and baby. If you do choose to breast feed, keep this product in mind
http://www.shopinprivate.com/lanoinforbre.html

If you do breast feed....and work, invest in a double electric pump. Just bite the bullet and spend the money because it's well worth it. 

You don't need baby oil......A&D ointment is much better. It's not only a good lotion/moisturizer, it helps prevent/clear up diaper rash. It's also inexpensive. 


Oh and what I learned about babies being gassy.......
http://www.mylicon.com/index.jhtml

http://www.coliccalm.com/baby_infant_newborn_articles/gas_problems_treatment.htm



P.S. If you have twins or triplets....you can get some free stuff


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 18, 2010)

Onesies are your friend. Especially in the hot summer. They're also great for when the baby is older and has learned to take their pants and diaper off while they're supposed to be sleeping 
Also, nap when your baby does. It's the best advice i ever had. It means a lot of small stints of sleep but at least it adds up.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 18, 2010)

HottiMegan said:


> Onesies are your friend. Especially in the hot summer. They're also great for when the baby is older and has learned to take their pants and diaper off while they're supposed to be sleeping
> Also, nap when your baby does. It's the best advice i ever had. It means a lot of small stints of sleep but at least it adds up.




Indeed.....get your sleep in when you can.....new baby is boss and will change your life/routine entirely.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 19, 2010)

HottiMegan said:


> ...snip...
> Also, nap when your baby does. It's the best advice i ever had. It means a lot of small stints of sleep but at least it adds up.





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Indeed.....get your sleep in when you can.....new baby is boss and will change your life/routine entirely.



Yes! I'm going to third on this one. If you're a person who "needs" six-seven hours of rest, the sleep deprivation will be the hardest part. You're not likely to get more than three hours at a stretch, especially, in that first month. Start mentally preparing yourself for short bursts of sleep now. I don't care how much else needs to get done; if baby is asleep, and you're tired (and you will be) try to get some sleep time also.


----------



## cinnamitch (Feb 19, 2010)

Do not invest in a lot of new clothes while they are so little. You will be amazed how fast they grow out of them. When you do buy new, buy in a bigger size, trust me they grow into them fast. While you are pregnant, always talk to the baby, they will find great comfort in your voice when they come into this big old world. Listen to your body and eat what it wants you to ( as long as its not paint). With my second child i craved avocado, burnt toast and soft boiled eggs.. I despise soft boiled eggs, but i could not get enough of them while pregnant with her. 

When the baby comes, take help when it is offered. You do not need to be super mom. You will be exhausted until you and the baby get into a routine, try to remain calm, they sense when you are frustrated and will cry right along with you. Learn how to swaddle, better yet buy a swaddling blanket. They like to be bundled up sometimes, i guess it makes them feel safe. 

Keep a burp cloth handy, and trust me it will be used often. Do not skimp on quality when you buy a car seat. So many have been recalled , read up on the best ones out now. Same thing with baby beds. To me those are 2 things that should never be bought used. A lot of the cribs out now have had issues. 

Above all have fun. Your baby will bring you a lifetime of love and joy. Congratulations .


----------



## toni (Feb 19, 2010)

Dr Brown's bottles are the best. They come in glass and BPA free plastic. They are great at reducing gas. 

View attachment drbrowns.jpg


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Feb 19, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Those "do it yourself" fetal heart monitors sold in stores never worked for me......though it was 8 years ago since I was last pregnant.
> 
> Ultra sounds.....I took a video tape every time I had one and still have it to watch from my twin pregnancy. Don't know what technology is used today (ultrasound technology had vastly improved in the ten years between my pregnancies....who knows what they have now)but inquire if there is a way to record it on a DVD or something......it's worth asking if you're interested
> 
> ...


Thank You Greenie!

I will have to call my doctors office before my next appointment I have a untra sound coming up.

Yes I do plan on breast feeding. I have always said if and when I have a baby I want to breast feed. 

I will look into everything else you have given here.



HottiMegan said:


> Onesies are your friend. Especially in the hot summer. They're also great for when the baby is older and has learned to take their pants and diaper off while they're supposed to be sleeping
> Also, nap when your baby does. It's the best advice i ever had. It means a lot of small stints of sleep but at least it adds up.


 Thank you Megan!




Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Indeed.....get your sleep in when you can.....new baby is boss and will change your life/routine entirely.


 


OneWickedAngel said:


> Yes! I'm going to third on this one. If you're a person who "needs" six-seven hours of rest, the sleep deprivation will be the hardest part. You're not likely to get more than three hours at a stretch, especially, in that first month. Start mentally preparing yourself for short bursts of sleep now. I don't care how much else needs to get done; if baby is asleep, and you're tired (and you will be) try to get some sleep time also.


 Thank You!!

Yes I will be putting those on my list. That is big in advice I am getting is sleep when the baby does and I plan on it.



cinnamitch said:


> Do not invest in a lot of new clothes while they are so little. You will be amazed how fast they grow out of them. When you do buy new, buy in a bigger size, trust me they grow into them fast. While you are pregnant, always talk to the baby, they will find great comfort in your voice when they come into this big old world. Listen to your body and eat what it wants you to ( as long as its not paint). With my second child i craved avocado, burnt toast and soft boiled eggs.. I despise soft boiled eggs, but i could not get enough of them while pregnant with her.
> 
> When the baby comes, take help when it is offered. You do not need to be super mom. You will be exhausted until you and the baby get into a routine, try to remain calm, they sense when you are frustrated and will cry right along with you. Learn how to swaddle, better yet buy a swaddling blanket. They like to be bundled up sometimes, i guess it makes them feel safe.
> 
> ...


 Thank You Cinnamitch!

Yes I have been eating what I have been craving. Nothing weird yet..lol.. 



toni said:


> Dr Brown's bottles are the best. They come in glass and BPA free plastic. They are great at reducing gas.


 
Thank You Toni! I will look into them.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 19, 2010)

If you don't have the space to store a lot clothes for the baby, you're going to be doing a lot of laundry. A LOT. It is amazing the amount of clothes such small beings can go through in a few days.

So along with stocking up on diapers, stock up on laundry products. Catch them on sale and use all the coupons you can. 

And for the next few years avoid wearing anything that can't be thrown in the washing machine. I'll be damned if I was not barfed-on, and/or had "accidents" happen on something nice, but dry clean only. You'll swear babies do it on purpose.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Feb 19, 2010)

LOL yea my niece loved to do that to me. Will do! Thank You!


----------



## Oldtimer76 (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm just reading this, sorry

Congratulations, darling! May the baby be as beautiful as you are


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Feb 20, 2010)

Oldtimer76 said:


> I'm just reading this, sorry
> 
> Congratulations, darling! May the baby be as beautiful as you are



Thank You OT. That is very kind of you.


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 21, 2010)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Thank You OT. That is very kind of you.



Congratulations (Also,I realise I am rather tardy about this!) and all the best for you and the baby. :happy:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Feb 21, 2010)

Adamantoise said:


> Congratulations (Also,I realise I am rather tardy about this!) and all the best for you and the baby. :happy:



Thank You Adamantoise!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 22, 2010)

Pictures-----make sure you have something to take pictures or video with......baby changes sooo much in the first month alone. 

Video is wonderful for catching those cute expressions or funny first words......


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Feb 22, 2010)

I can't believe how late I am on this! Congrats, girl! I love babies. And because I'm nosy, what names do you have picked out, if you don't mind telling us? I can't wait for newborn baby pictures! :bounce:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Feb 24, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Pictures-----make sure you have something to take pictures or video with......baby changes sooo much in the first month alone.
> 
> Video is wonderful for catching those cute expressions or funny first words......


Well I have a digital camera but I don't have anything to take videos. So..I might just have to look into getting something.



Fluffy51888 said:


> I can't believe how late I am on this! Congrats, girl! I love babies. And because I'm nosy, what names do you have picked out, if you don't mind telling us? I can't wait for newborn baby pictures! :bounce:



Thank you sweetie!! I love babies too..it's weird that I will be having my own. Yes I do have names picked out. For a girl Helena Kaylyn. For a boy Patrick Bryan or reverse or Holden Bryan or reverse.


----------



## snuggletiger (Feb 24, 2010)

WHATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT No Gilmorris for a boy I am shocked shocked shocked shocked.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 24, 2010)

Are you going to find out the sex of the baby from the ultrasound or do you want to wait until birth? 

I have done both.......


Do you know when your ultrasound is?


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Feb 24, 2010)

snuggletiger said:


> WHATTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT No Gilmorris for a boy I am shocked shocked shocked shocked.


Sorry ST (hugs)



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Are you going to find out the sex of the baby from the ultrasound or do you want to wait until birth?
> 
> I have done both.......
> 
> ...



I am finding out. It's this Friday. I don't wanna wait for this one, maybe with my next one.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 24, 2010)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Sorry ST (hugs)
> 
> 
> 
> I am finding out. It's this Friday. I don't wanna wait for this one, maybe with my next one.



What I discovered from waiting:
It's much simpler/easier/fun to prepare for the babies arrival when you know it's sex ahead of time. Buying a lot of green, yellow and white without much decor.....sucks. I waited with my first one.....definitely wanted to know ahead of time with my second pregnancy 
It's much more fun and easy for the people around you as well.....to know what kind of stuff to get for the baby if they want to buy a gift.


----------



## Mama_Baer (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm new around here but I must add my congratulations!!!
If you do have the baby on July 7th we will share a birthday!
You know us Cancer babies are just AWESOME!!!!!! 

I love all this advice that you are getting and if you don't mind a total stranger adding her two cents......If it helps I just had my baby last April so this is all still very very very fresh! LOL

The best advice that I got came from my best friend when I first found out I was pregnant. She took me aside and said "You are going to get a lot of advice from everyone you meet....even total strangers. And a lot of it is going to be conflicting. So instead of driving yourself nuts, choose three people right now that you respect and trust their opinion and just listen to their advice. Just smile and nod at the rest" 
Let me tell you...she was soooo right. People that I barely spoke to at work suddenly cornered me in the break room to tell me how to do things "right" LOL!!! Strangers at the checkout at the grocery store....not to mention aunts and cousins that I rarely saw (except at weddings and funerals) If I was to follow all that advice I would have gone nuts! 

That being said...here is my advice (and you can smile and nod if you like)
Don't worry too much. The baby will teach you everything you need to know.


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Feb 25, 2010)

OMG!!!! I just read this! Congratulations!! I'm so happy and excited for you..


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 25, 2010)

I adore the name Holden, but I'm a literature nerd, so that's probably why.


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Feb 25, 2010)

Congrats EDA!! As a mother the one important thing to me was pictures. They grow up sooo fast. Mine are 10 and 12 now, and I still love looking through all of the baby pics!!


Best of Luck Beautiful!!


----------



## russianhacker69 (Feb 25, 2010)

_Congrats, and ha I was born on july 7th _


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Feb 25, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> What I discovered from waiting:
> It's much simpler/easier/fun to prepare for the babies arrival when you know it's sex ahead of time. Buying a lot of green, yellow and white without much decor.....sucks. I waited with my first one.....definitely wanted to know ahead of time with my second pregnancy
> It's much more fun and easy for the people around you as well.....to know what kind of stuff to get for the baby if they want to buy a gift.


That is why I wanna know. With this being my first it will make it easier for me and my family and friends.



Mama_Baer said:


> I'm new around here but I must add my congratulations!!!
> If you do have the baby on July 7th we will share a birthday!
> You know us Cancer babies are just AWESOME!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Welcome to the boards sweetie! Thank You! I kinda hoping I have the baby on the 4th because it would be a special day to my family and I and if it is a girl then that would make it even more special!

I will listen to everyone advice and I will choose what I will use and not use. I haven't really gotten anything that I would use so far so.



BrownEyedChica said:


> OMG!!!! I just read this! Congratulations!! I'm so happy and excited for you..


That you Doll!!! I am happy and excited too! Won't be easy,but I am looking forward to motherhood!



BigBeautifulMe said:


> I adore the name Holden, but I'm a literature nerd, so that's probably why.


My mom suggested Holder which I have no clue where she came up with that,but I replaced the R with and N I love the name..I just can't pick right now..lol..



MzDeeZyre said:


> Congrats EDA!! As a mother the one important thing to me was pictures. They grow up sooo fast. Mine are 10 and 12 now, and I still love looking through all of the baby pics!!
> 
> 
> Best of Luck Beautiful!!


Thank You MzDee! I will be taking as many as I can. 



russianhacker69 said:


> _Congrats, and ha I was born on july 7th _


Thank You! Yea seem like my baby will share it's birthday with a few people on the boards.


----------



## manoflight (Feb 25, 2010)

Congratulation ! As a man the feeling is different because pregnancy add more To women but happyness is almost the same both for new future father and mother


----------



## moore2me (Feb 26, 2010)

Dear Ellorians,

I too am late for your party. Congrats to you and your baby (for having a special mommy). As to names, I kind of like using names of close relatives, like mom, grandmother, or sis (if girl) or dad, gramps, or bro (if boy) - either side. 

How's about registering at a couple of stores?


----------



## moore2me (Feb 26, 2010)

Oops - Double post. Bad, bad computer.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Feb 26, 2010)

manoflight said:


> Congratulation ! As a man the feeling is different because pregnancy add more To women but happyness is almost the same both for new future father and mother


Thank You. 



moore2me said:


> Dear Ellorians,
> 
> I too am late for your party. Congrats to you and your baby (for having a special mommy). As to names, I kind of like using names of close relatives, like mom, grandmother, or sis (if girl) or dad, gramps, or bro (if boy) - either side.
> 
> How's about registering at a couple of stores?



I am using family names. Bryan is for my older brother that passed almost 6 yrs ago. Helena is for my Oma( grandma) that passed last April and Kay for my mom and Lynn for my ex stepmom and aunt. My exstepmom and aunt have been very big part of my life and they just so happen to have the same middle name so it works out. 

I am working on those. I have a few places I am registering to.


----------



## Shosh (Feb 26, 2010)

I love Helena. It is a very pretty name.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Feb 26, 2010)

GIRL!!!

I am so excited!!!!!! Can't wait to meet her!!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 26, 2010)

YAY!!!! You announced it!!!!      

Okay, get crackin' on that wishlist I'm insisting you post, lady!


----------



## moore2me (Feb 27, 2010)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Thank You.
> 
> I am using family names. Bryan is for my older brother that passed almost 6 yrs ago. Helena is for my Oma( grandma) that passed last April and Kay for my mom and Lynn for my ex stepmom and aunt. My exstepmom and aunt have been very big part of my life and they just so happen to have the same middle name so it works out.
> *
> ...



*I second BigBeautifulMe - Please post registry. (And EllorionsDarling, if you don't want to use your real name online, pick a trusted friend who can give out the info via PMs.)

*


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Feb 28, 2010)

Yay!!!! A baby girl!!! Thanks for letting us know! *hugs to you*


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Mar 1, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> YAY!!!! You announced it!!!!
> 
> Okay, get crackin' on that wishlist I'm insisting you post, lady!


Ok I will soon. 



moore2me said:


> *I second BigBeautifulMe - Please post registry. (And EllorionsDarling, if you don't want to use your real name online, pick a trusted friend who can give out the info via PMs.)*


I will soon M2M. 



BrownEyedChica said:


> Yay!!!! A baby girl!!! Thanks for letting us know! *hugs to you*


I know I am going to have a beauitful baby girl I just know it! She will be a good mix. *hugs*


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Mar 4, 2010)

An update...

I am 22 weeks and 1 day. I got my test results back from my glucose test and the levels are elevated so they want me to come in to take the 3 hour glucose test. Joy! I go in on Monday because I am sick and I don't think I could handle the retest right now.
I caught a cold from my step-brother. Not to happy about it, but I will live. LOL

That's it for now.


----------



## cinnamitch (Mar 4, 2010)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> An update...
> 
> I am 22 weeks and 1 day. I got my test results back from my glucose test and the levels are elevated so they want me to come in to take the 3 hour glucose test. Joy! I go in on Monday because I am sick and I don't think I could handle the retest right now.
> I caught a cold from my step-brother. Not to happy about it, but I will live. LOL
> ...



My daughter had to do that as well. Like you she was not a happy camper. She was borderline high, in fact depending on which chart you read she would be considered within normal range. However her and the nutritionist went to war over it. In the end my daughter won. I hope your three hour turns out well.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Mar 4, 2010)

cinnamitch said:


> My daughter had to do that as well. Like you she was not a happy camper. She was borderline high, in fact depending on which chart you read she would be considered within normal range. However her and the nutritionist went to war over it. In the end my daughter won. I hope your three hour turns out well.


I hope so too. It sucks, but I know it is a possibility so..I will keep my head up and think possitive!


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Mar 4, 2010)

I don't know how I never saw this thread before.. *Congratulations on your pregnancy!* I know we don't know each other but you're in the Mommy club now! You asked for advice - the best advice I was given was given to me by my Mom and her best friend: The only person whose opinion matters in the end is yours. No matter what everyone tells you, all the advice you'll hear, all the Moms who start telling you do this and do that, they're all wrong if your gut instinct tells you to do it a certain way. No one in the world will know your baby girl better than you, so you are the authority on how to raise her, feed her, clothe her, love her and everything else in between. The rest really does just fall into place, it's just instinctive. Good luck and welcome to Mommyhood!!! :happy:


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 6, 2010)

Wow..... How did I miss this entire thread??? Congratulations EDA... What an amaqing experience you must be having. I wish you all the best for the birth of your daughter... I hope the pregnancy goes smoothly and you have a joyous expereince. What an thread to miss... I'll tell you I smiled so wide when I read that you were pregnant. :happy:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Mar 6, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> I don't know how I never saw this thread before.. *Congratulations on your pregnancy!* I know we don't know each other but you're in the Mommy club now! You asked for advice - the best advice I was given was given to me by my Mom and her best friend: The only person whose opinion matters in the end is yours. No matter what everyone tells you, all the advice you'll hear, all the Moms who start telling you do this and do that, they're all wrong if your gut instinct tells you to do it a certain way. No one in the world will know your baby girl better than you, so you are the authority on how to raise her, feed her, clothe her, love her and everything else in between. The rest really does just fall into place, it's just instinctive. Good luck and welcome to Mommyhood!!! :happy:


 
Thank you Hon!I am excited to join the Mommy Club.



Aust99 said:


> Wow..... How did I miss this entire thread??? Congratulations EDA... What an amaqing experience you must be having. I wish you all the best for the birth of your daughter... I hope the pregnancy goes smoothly and you have a joyous expereince. What an thread to miss... I'll tell you I smiled so wide when I read that you were pregnant. :happy:


 
Aww...Thank You!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Mar 9, 2010)

So I went for my Gestational Diabetes 3 hour test yesterday and boy was that not fun. After fasting and having a cold on top of it was not my morning at all. I got there they took blood, I drank the super super sweet sunkist glucola and I got really nauseas so I had to lay down so I lay down in my doctors office for 3 hours with them taking my blood every hour. I felt like a pin cushion..lol.. I have two needle marks on each elbow pit. The first pricks on each arm weren't bad it was the second ones that hurt. LOL I am such a wuss,but I hate needles so...They told me my results would be back today so I just called and the test came back normal!!!! YAY!!! I don't have GD!!! You do not know how happy that makes me! LOL Both my parents have Diabetes and I figured I would get it while I was pregnant plus my mom had it with me and my sister had it with my niece so I figured I would probably get it too. Well I don't have it and I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOO HAPPY!!! :bounce::bounce::bounce:

Here is my wish list that has been requested..
http://amzn.com/w/3D49P6MSUN55I
If you want to get me anything PM me and I will give you my info.
Thank You in Advance!
If there is anything that I don't have on there that you like go ahead and get it. My favorite colors is are purple and pink. I don't have a theme yet I need to go and do some looking around and see what I like. I will appreciate anything I get thank you!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Mar 16, 2010)

Well I thought I would give you guys some pics to look at. 

My US pics 
View attachment Baby 2 8 weeks Email.JPG

8 weeks. This is when I found out I was pregnant.

View attachment Baby 4 10 weeks Email.JPG

10 Weeks

View attachment Baby 7 13 weeks Email.JPG

13 Weeks

View attachment Baby 10 21 weeks Email.JPG

21 Weeks It's a profile picture of her. At this visit I found out it was a girl, but the tech did not give me a picture of that..lol..I am going to when I get my next US ask to have one and plus I was to get the next one on a disk which I took the wrong one to this visit.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Mar 16, 2010)

The Belly pics now..
View attachment 18 Weeks.JPG

18 Weeks

View attachment 20 Weeks.JPG

20 Weeks

View attachment 24 Weeks.JPG

24 Weeks


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 16, 2010)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> The Belly pics now..
> View attachment 77467
> 
> 18 Weeks
> ...



You look wonderful. :wubu:

How is the baby doing? Are you both doing well?


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Mar 16, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> You look wonderful. :wubu:
> 
> How is the baby doing? Are you both doing well?



Thank You! 

The baby is doing good. She kicks all the time now. 
I am doing better I am getting over a cold I have had going on 2 weeks now. Other then that I am doing good.


----------



## Weirdo890 (Mar 16, 2010)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Thank You!
> 
> The baby is doing good. She kicks all the time now.
> I am doing better I am getting over a cold I have had going on 2 weeks now. Other then that I am doing good.



Terrific. I hope all goes well and that your baby girl is happy and healthy. :happy:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Mar 16, 2010)

Weirdo890 said:


> Terrific. I hope all goes well and that your baby girl is happy and healthy. :happy:


Thank You and thank you for the Rep hon!


----------



## moore2me (Mar 17, 2010)

EllorionsDarlingAngel,

I have been told that having a cold when pregnant is sort of uncomfortable because you are limited on the type of cold medications you can take (almost nothing). Hope you get over it soon. 

Does the baby kick at night & wake you up or does she sleep when you do?


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Mar 20, 2010)

moore2me said:


> EllorionsDarlingAngel,
> 
> I have been told that having a cold when pregnant is sort of uncomfortable because you are limited on the type of cold medications you can take (almost nothing). Hope you get over it soon.
> 
> Does the baby kick at night & wake you up or does she sleep when you do?



Yea it was hard not being able to take anything. I am over it now. Took 2 weeks to get it out of my system. 

She kicks me through out the day. She is kicking right now...lol..it feels so cool. She hasn't woken me up yet, but I am sure she will when she gets bigger.


----------



## Inhibited (Mar 20, 2010)

My gosh, Congratulations, i have been way out of the loop... am so glad you are having a girl, a boy still would have been just as exciting but.... umm won't say anymore it will come out wrong....... Congratulations...


----------



## Cece Larue (Mar 20, 2010)

Awwww congrats!


----------



## msbard90 (Mar 20, 2010)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Well I have 4 months to go..
> 
> Any Mommies have any advice? Like products to use or not to use?



big no no is those ventaire bottles. Unless you're meticulous and have the time to keep assembling them (they come in like 4 or 5 separate pieces each), they are not a good idea. Even if you are meticulous now, and think you'll have the time and energy to do so- trust me, when you little baby comes, you wont. I've had the mistake of assembling them improperly a few times and all the baby formula comes pouring out the bottom. Nightmare!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Mar 21, 2010)

Inhibited said:


> My gosh, Congratulations, i have been way out of the loop... am so glad you are having a girl, a boy still would have been just as exciting but.... umm won't say anymore it will come out wrong....... Congratulations...


Thank you...yes a boy would of been nice too, but I am happy to be having a girl.  



Cece Larue said:


> Awwww congrats!


Thank you!  



msbard90 said:


> big no no is those ventaire bottles. Unless you're meticulous and have the time to keep assembling them (they come in like 4 or 5 separate pieces each), they are not a good idea. Even if you are meticulous now, and think you'll have the time and energy to do so- trust me, when you little baby comes, you wont. I've had the mistake of assembling them improperly a few times and all the baby formula comes pouring out the bottom. Nightmare!


 Thank you hon. Yeah I won't be getting those. I plan on breastfeeding, but I want to get bottles to just in case.


----------



## msbard90 (Mar 22, 2010)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Thank you...yes a boy would of been nice too, but I am happy to be having a girl.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Thank you hon. Yeah I won't be getting those. I plan on breastfeeding, but I want to get bottles to just in case.



good for you! I breastfed for about a month, then my son's doctor told me to stop because I wasn't producing enough and gave him jaundice. OOPS


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Mar 22, 2010)

msbard90 said:


> good for you! I breastfed for about a month, then my son's doctor told me to stop because I wasn't producing enough and gave him jaundice. OOPS


Well that sucks that you gave him jaundice due to not producing enough milk. I hope I can breastfeeding until she is atleast a year old, but if not then a couple months would be nice. 

How old is your son?


----------



## msbard90 (Mar 22, 2010)

Nate is going to be 2 in May. Yeah, I gave him jaundice because he was dehydrated, and since babies livers are so primitive, it is very easy to give a baby jaundice :/


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Mar 22, 2010)

msbard90 said:


> Nate is going to be 2 in May. Yeah, I gave him jaundice because he was dehydrated, and since babies livers are so primitive, it is very easy to give a baby jaundice :/



Awww you'll have to send me pics. Well now I know I will have to keep that in mind.


----------



## Sensualbbwcurves (Mar 23, 2010)

Congrads!!!!!!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Mar 23, 2010)

Sensualbbwcurves said:


> Congrads!!!!!!



Thanks Hon!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Mar 29, 2010)

So I went to my doctors on Friday and got some not so nice news..He wants me to take the 3 hour Glucose test again even though it came back normal with really good levels. He thinks that I will still get it as the pregnancy progresses so I go back in April for my month check up and also do the 3 hour test again. I am not happy about it because I don't understand why he thinks I will still get it. I would think if my results came back good the second time around then I would be fine,but I guess it's better safe then sorry. 

On to good news!
I am now feeling and seeing her move now. It is so exciting and amazing! I put my IPod on my belly the other day and put on music and was playing it for her and she was kicking and moving around. I kept seeing the IPod move when she kicked. LOL She is so funny. I hope she likes music as much as I do. I am going to get some classical music and start playing it for her as well as the music I listen to because she will be listening to that too.

My Stepmom and I went to a Family Expo this past weekend and it was fun. They had a lot of cool booths there to check out and I entered to win a few things. One booth we stooped at was a 3D4D Ultrasound booth and they are having a grand opening special $99.00 for a ultrasound I am going to look them up and see what all it comes with. I have always wanted to get one done if I had a baby and this would confirm for sure that she is a girl..lol..Which would put my mind at ease. So I am going to look into it. My Stepmom bought me a pack'n'play and I bought the matching swing there as well. They have been previously used and they were discounted, but they are in good shape and those are things I can now mark off my list.  She seems like she wants to be more invovled now which makes me happy. We stopped at another booth and she was talking to the woman about a tummy tub I was looking at one online when I was doing my Baby Wishlist,but I didn't put it one there,but this place also does classes and she*my stepmom* told me to look at the classes and see what they have and we can go to a class. Which you guys don't know how much that makes me feel. She hasn't been too involved with it,but it's not like she hasn't been involved at all just not as much as I would like. I went to all my Mommie&Me classes alone and all my doctor appts so far as well which I understand there because she works. So it will be nice to have her go with me.  I hope if I do end up doing the 3D4D US that she will come with me if she can. It is hard doing this all alone,but it is something that has to be done. I am a mommy now and she will be mine to raise up right and proper. 

Ok enough for now..this is a long one..lol..Tata for now 

View attachment 25 Weeks.JPG


View attachment 25 Weeks 2.JPG


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 29, 2010)

Awesome, sweetie. Can I just say - I'm amazed at your courage and strength. You're going to be a great mom to this little one.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Mar 29, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Awesome, sweetie. Can I just say - I'm amazed at your courage and strength. You're going to be a great mom to this little one.



Awww thank you Ginny that means so much to me!! I am trying everyday to be the best person I can be and when she comes I hope I can do my best at bring her up right and to love everyone.


----------



## cinnamitch (Mar 29, 2010)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Awww thank you Ginny that means so much to me!! I am trying everyday to be the best person I can be and when she comes I hope I can do my best at bring her up right and to love everyone.



Just remember as long as you love her and do the best you can, it all will work out just fine.


----------



## Jes (Mar 30, 2010)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Awww thank you Ginny that means so much to me!! I am trying everyday to be the best person I can be and when she comes I hope I can do my best at bring her up right and to love everyone.



it sounds to me like you're working very hard at this and that you already love your baby a lot. But you're doing it alone? Is the baby's father not involved? Is there a way to involve him more so that you have someone you can lean on for support? I hope so.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Mar 30, 2010)

cinnamitch said:


> Just remember as long as you love her and do the best you can, it all will work out just fine.


 
Thank You! I do love her very much already! 



Jes said:


> it sounds to me like you're working very hard at this and that you already love your baby a lot. But you're doing it alone? Is the baby's father not involved? Is there a way to involve him more so that you have someone you can lean on for support? I hope so.


 
Yes Jes I do love her a lot and I am working hard to do my best at what I have..I am not doing it totally alone I have family and friends that support me and help me if I need help.

As far as the father goes that is a topic I do not want to discuss, sorry.


----------



## Jes (Mar 30, 2010)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> As far as the father goes that is a topic I do not want to discuss, sorry.




I'm sorry to hear that, and I understand. I do hope that he will be in the picture at some point, and love his daughter as much as you do. Children should know both of their parents and both sides of the family, but I understand that that's something he controls, not you.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Mar 30, 2010)

Jes said:


> I'm sorry to hear that, and I understand. I do hope that he will be in the picture at some point, and love his daughter as much as you do. Children should know both of their parents and both sides of the family, but I understand that that's something he controls, not you.


That is one thing that I hope for all the time Jes.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Apr 16, 2010)

Everything is going good. She kicks everyday and moves around. I was reading the other day and I was resting my arm on my boob *lol* and it moved along with the book when she kicked. She is getting strong!

My best friend is throwing me a baby shower so last weekend I went over and we got started on my registries. Gotta finish them though. Think I might ask my step-mom if we can do that sometime this weekend if she is up to it. I still don't know much about what is going to happen I have told her what I want as far as games and that I want either my Mom or my Grams to make the cake because they are both cake decorators and I know they would be honored to have the chance to make it. I am hoping my mom and my sister will be able to make it. I really want my Mom and sister and niece down her for it, but if they can only come once then I would rather it be the birth then the shower. We will see.

My other best friend has given me some thing from when her daughter was a baby. I think I might already have Helen's 1st Birthday outfit from her. LOL I will post a picture of it. 

Other then that I have the looming of the 3rd 3 hr glucose test coming and also on the same day my doctor check-up.

I can't believe it is only 12 weeks away!

I can't wait to meet her!!!


28 Weeks
View attachment 28 Weeks.JPG


Her 1st Birthday Outfit. I so love it!
View attachment 4th of July Outfit.JPG


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks for the update! I was just thinking about you the other day  

I'm so excited for you! yay! May you have lots of fun at your babyshower! 

BTW, that outfit is super cute!!


----------



## moore2me (Apr 24, 2010)

Erin,

Baby update please?
Pictures? Baby shower or mom-to-be's progress? 

Thanks!
M2M


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Apr 28, 2010)

Well I only have 10 weeks to go!!!

I went yesterday for my 3hr glucose test. I am hoping for good news here in a couple days! My next visit is in 4 weeks I will be getting an US can't wait to see how big she has gotten! 

Everything is going good the only thing is I have really bad heartburn! It's killer. 


I want to say a VERY big thank you to Shosie and M2M for my wonderful baby gift! I LOVE it ladies!!! Big Hugs and Love!!!

That's it for now and I will post belly pics after I get them uploaded.

Tata for now!


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 29, 2010)

It has been ages since I visited this thread...my bad! Erin, I have loved reading all the updates. You will be a super cool mum, a good mum!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Apr 29, 2010)

Thank you Sweetie!

ok another update got my test results back and my doctor says I am borderline so he wants me to stay away from sweets and go on a diabetic diet..SO I call his office and left a message for the nurse to call me back to we can talk about what he wants me to do other then that. Waiting for her call. That's it for now.  Kinda upset about it but I will be fine.

30 WeeksView attachment 30 Weeks.JPG


30 Weeks so I wanted to see what my bump looked like so I pulled up my tummy a little and this is what it would look like if I didn't have such a big tummy..lol..View attachment 30 Weeks 2.JPG


----------



## Aust99 (Apr 29, 2010)

Sorry about the test results, hope everything can be helped with the doctors special diet and all... I'm very excited fro you with the baby being so close to coming... couldn't imagine how you must be feeling. I'm watching eagerly.


----------



## moore2me (Apr 29, 2010)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Thank you Sweetie!
> 
> ok another update got my test results back and my doctor says I am borderline so he wants me to stay away from sweets and go on a diabetic diet..SO I call his office and left a message for the nurse to call me back to we can talk about what he wants me to do other then that. Waiting for her call. That's it for now.  Kinda upset about it but I will be fine.



Erin,

The diabetes is often a complication of late pregnancy. Nevertheless, sorry you have to deal with it. I had to do the diabetes thing for almost 10 yrs. The good part is yours will probably go away after the baby is born. 

Just in case you have some free time (M2M giggles) here are some good websites with info on *Gestational Diabetes* . . .

http://www.cdc.gov/Features/DiabetesPregnancy/

http://www2c.cdc.gov/podcasts/player.asp?f=7235

http://www.cdc.gov/ncbddd/bd/diabetespregnancyfaqs.htm

http://www.diabeticmommy.com/34-gestational-diabetes-diet.html

http://www.nichd.nih.gov/health/topics/Gestational_Diabetes.cfm


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (May 4, 2010)

He tell me I had it just wants me to watch what I eat from here on out. So I will listen to him. Thank you for all the links. I will have to check them out! 




moore2me said:


> Erin,
> 
> The diabetes is often a complication of late pregnancy. Nevertheless, sorry you have to deal with it. I had to do the diabetes thing for almost 10 yrs. The good part is yours will probably go away after the baby is born.
> 
> ...


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (May 6, 2010)

Nothing has changed really..still the same.. She kicks everyday. I feel like she is kick boxing in thier because my whole belly moves when she does. LOL

The only thing is the other night I had a really bad pain start in my left side and travel through my belly and back. I can't explain it. I didn't call my doctor because the pain started to go away a couple hours later. When I went to bed the pain was almost gone and in the morning it was completely gone. So if it happens again before the 25th then I will call my doctor.

Some more photos I know you all enjoy..
31 week
View attachment 31 Weeks.JPG

31 weeks I was pulling my top tummy flab up again..LOL..
View attachment 31 Weeks b.JPG

She was kicking
View attachment Her Kicking 2.JPG

This is what I see when I sit down..
View attachment Tummy.JPG

Tummy Baby Love
View attachment Baby Love.JPG


----------



## littlefairywren (May 7, 2010)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Nothing has changed really..still the same.. She kicks everyday. I feel like she is kick boxing in thier because my whole belly moves when she does. LOL
> 
> The only thing is the other night I had a really bad pain start in my left side and travel through my belly and back. I can't explain it. I didn't call my doctor because the pain started to go away a couple hours later. When I went to bed the pain was almost gone and in the morning it was completely gone. So if it happens again before the 25th then I will call my doctor.
> 
> ...



Beautiful! I am so happy for you, Erin :happy:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (May 7, 2010)

Glad everything is going along well. Great pics, thanks for the update!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (May 7, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Beautiful! I am so happy for you, Erin :happy:





OneWickedAngel said:


> Glad everything is going along well. Great pics, thanks for the update!



Thank You Ladies!!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (May 12, 2010)

8 weeks to go!! Gosh I can't believe how fast this pregnancy has gone by!!

Doing good! I go back to the doctors on the 25th so I will have new US pics that day!! Can't wait to see how big she has gotten and to make sure she is really a she!  LOL

Going to bed now..good night all!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (May 21, 2010)

Not much has changed..LOL..Still having the heartburn and baby is still moving a lot. I have my doctors appt. and US on Tuesday the 25th I can't wait to see how big she has gotten and to hear her heartbeat! Excited! 7 weeks to go! I can't believe it!

I get to see my mom! She is coming down for my cousins college graduations and I can't wait to see her!!!!:bounce::bounce: I haven't seen her in over a year and I know she is excited about about her second grand daughter.  

Ok so one of my stepmoms friends told her to not be surprised if I go into labor early like really early like any day now. She said because bigger women tend to go into labor early. So this has me a little worry. Is this true? I am going to ask my doctor on Tuesday,but I wanted to get some input from you guys too. I don't think I am going to,but what do I know this is my first baby and I am trying to not let this freak me out. 

New Pictures... 

33 weeks natural belly pic
View attachment 33 Weeks.JPG


33 weeks belly fat lifted..LOL..
View attachment 33 Weeks b.JPG


----------



## MzDeeZyre (May 21, 2010)

Erin,

I am not sure statistically speaking if that is true or not. I was a size 14 when I got pregnant with my son, and a 22 with my daughter. And while I had my son early *3 weeks*, they never told me that it was because I was overweight.

I absolutely adore your belly.... it's so cute!! I hope that you are doing well otherwise, and before you know it....she'll be here!! 

Love and Luck!!


----------



## moore2me (May 22, 2010)

Erin, My two cents - Why don't you PM Ms Vickie and SocialBfly and ask them about the early delivery in regards to mother's weight?

(Not having any kids myself, I am not much help unless it's something I can look up.):blink::huh::doh:

M2M


----------



## toni (May 22, 2010)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Ok so one of my stepmoms friends told her to not be surprised if I go into labor early like really early like any day now. She said because bigger women tend to go into labor early. So this has me a little worry. Is this true? I am going to ask my doctor on Tuesday,but I wanted to get some input from you guys too. I don't think I am going to,but what do I know this is my first baby and I am trying to not let this freak me out.



This is not true. I have two children. I weighed around 320-330 when I gave birth each time. My first baby was a week late and my second was a week early (totally normal and healthy). If you were in danger of giving birth very early, your doctor would have discussed it with you already. 

Don't let people scare you!


----------



## imfree (May 22, 2010)

stan_der_man said:


> Congratulations Erin, that's fantastic news! Best wishes for a good healthy pregnancy and delivery!



Congrats, Erin, and I'll echo what Stan wrote!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 23, 2010)

toni said:


> This is not true. I have two children. I weighed around 320-330 when I gave birth each time. My first baby was a week late and my second was a week early (totally normal and healthy). If you were in danger of giving birth very early, your doctor would have discussed it with you already.
> 
> Don't let people scare you!



What Toni said....it's total bullshit. I have a uterus that's like a steel trap that doesn't want to open. No early delivery danger for me ever. I had to have induction drugs both pregnancies....including one with twins where early delivery is greatly feared.


----------



## Jes (May 24, 2010)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> I get to see my mom! She is coming down for my cousins college graduations and I can't wait to see her!!!!:bounce::bounce: I haven't seen her in over a year and I know she is excited about about her second grand daughter.
> ]



Is your mom going to come down for the birth?


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (May 26, 2010)

MzDeeZyre said:


> Erin,
> 
> I am not sure statistically speaking if that is true or not. I was a size 14 when I got pregnant with my son, and a 22 with my daughter. And while I had my son early *3 weeks*, they never told me that it was because I was overweight.
> 
> ...


 


moore2me said:


> Erin, My two cents - Why don't you PM Ms Vickie and SocialBfly and ask them about the early delivery in regards to mother's weight?
> 
> (Not having any kids myself, I am not much help unless it's something I can look up.):blink::huh::doh:
> 
> M2M


 


toni said:


> This is not true. I have two children. I weighed around 320-330 when I gave birth each time. My first baby was a week late and my second was a week early (totally normal and healthy). If you were in danger of giving birth very early, your doctor would have discussed it with you already.
> 
> Don't let people scare you!


 


imfree said:


> Congrats, Erin, and I'll echo what Stan wrote!


 


Green Eyed Fairy said:


> What Toni said....it's total bullshit. I have a uterus that's like a steel trap that doesn't want to open. No early delivery danger for me ever. I had to have induction drugs both pregnancies....including one with twins where early delivery is greatly feared.


 
Thank you ladies!!! I will address this in my update I am about to post..



Jes said:


> Is your mom going to come down for the birth?


Yes she is and so is my sister and niece. I haven't seen all of them in over a year and I am so excited to see them all! But just my mom is coming down for my cousins graduation.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (May 26, 2010)

WELL...... I went to my appt yesterday and everything was going great until I saw my OB..lol..I got my US first and got to see how big she has gotten and I finally got to see that she is for sure a girl!!! So happy about that,but that was stunted when my doctor came in and told me he wants me to have a planned c-section because she is already 6lbs and 10 ozs and is in the breech position. So I said to him you don't think she will turn by my due date he said no she will most likely turn, but by your due date I think she will be 10lbs. I was thinking Holy S***..lol..He said we can't always go by the measurements, but he thinks she is going to be a big baby. I was almost 8lbs when I was born and my mom had one other large baby and the rest were average size. I don't know about the his side of the family, but from what the US tech said there is a possibility she could be a big baby. So I am kinda freaking out and a little upset because I wanted to experience childbirth. I wanted it to be a natural childbirth,but that is out the door now. So on top of that he wants to take her early so he was thinking either June 30th or July 1st. I asked if it is to be planned then can we do it on the 4th of July because she is being named after my Oma(grandma) that passed and that was her birthday. He said well I won't be here, but we will talk about that again when it gets closer because maybe we can do it on the 4th. So we will see. So I totally forgot about asking him about if larger women go before there due dates because well he is taking her before her due date. Plus she is measuring 2 weeks ahead of her due date right now.

To be totally honest I am freaking out because I don't have everything I need for her and there is little time and with me not working right now I don't know what to do. My baby shower my best friend is planning I don't know when that is going to be because she won't tell me and I haven't heard from her in a week and so that has me stressed. I am a big ball of nerves right now. I am scared about the c-section and being a first time mom and what is going to happen after I have her. My stepmom printed out a paper for me for a Christian Maternity House. Where they take women that don't have anywhere to go which that tells me I have to move out. I just don't know, all I wanna do is cry ..lol.. I was talking to my mom and she was saying that if I got a job I could probably live with my aunt or grandma which is good,but I don't know I will have to talk to them about it. I know my aunt would benefit from me living with her she needs help with everything. She has already offered for me to stay with her for a few weeks after Helena is born if I need to. I might take her up on that. I will talk to her when I go up there for my cousins graduation. Up there is Lehigh Acres,Fl which is about an hour away from me.

Well here are some pics..

My Belly
View attachment 34 Weeks b.JPG



Helena's Head
View attachment Her Head 33 Weeks For Dims.JPG


It's a girl for sure!! 
View attachment It's a GIRL!! 33 Weeks for Dims.JPG


----------



## moore2me (May 26, 2010)

Erin,

I understand your panic, confusion, and fear with all this new challenges being thrown at you at critical time in your life. Anyone would be overwhelmed by having to deal with such life changing stress nipping at your heels. However, you are a intelligent, healthy, and level-headed woman and should be able to deliver, greet, love, and welcome your little girl just fine. And if she has a problem like colic, or thrush, or diaper rash, or any of the hundreds of little things children get - - you can deal with it. 

It wouldn't hurt to add extra moral support at this time too. You will need advice from older women like your family members, your current girlfriends, the medical community and any social groups you prefer. I mention this because things like meditation, yoga, exercise, will help you before and after the baby is born. Religion is another important element to add to your life and soon to your child's life. Turning your troubles and concerns over to God should give you peace. Raising your child in God's church, should give you a better little person. (I will be praying for you to have a safe delivery and that the baby does fine.)

One more little side note. This may not ever become a problem, but I thought it should be discussed. Postpartum depression can be a very real depression that some mothers get after (and sometimes before) delivering their babies. This should be considered a physical illness just like diabetes or influenza. There are medications and other ways of protecting the mother and child from possible harm if the depression arises. See . . .

http://www.webmd.com/depression/postpartum-depression/


----------



## moore2me (May 26, 2010)

Erin,

I understand your panic, confusion, and fear with all this new challenges being thrown at you at critical time in your life. Anyone would be overwhelmed by having to deal with such life changing stress nipping at your heels. However, you are a intelligent, healthy, and level-headed woman and should be able to deliver, greet, love, and welcome your little girl just fine. And if she has a problem like colic, or thrush, or diaper rash, or any of the hundreds of little things children get - - you can deal with it. 

It wouldn't hurt to add extra moral support at this time too. You will need advice from older women like your family members, your current girlfriends, the medical community and any social groups you prefer. I mention this because things like meditation, yoga, exercise, will help you before and after the baby is born. Religion is another important element to add to you life and soon to your child's life. Turning your troubles and concerns over to God should give you peace. Raising your child in God's church, should give you a better little person. (I will be praying for you to have a safe delivery and that the baby does fine.)

One more little side note. This may not ever become a problem, but I thought it should be discussed. Postpartum depression can be a very real depression that some mothers get after (and sometimes before) delivering their babies. This should be considered a physical illness just like diabetes or influenza. There are medications and other ways of protecting the mother and child from possible harm if the depression arises. See . . .

http://www.webmd.com/depression/postpartum-depression/


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 26, 2010)

I gave vaginal birth to a 10 lb baby girl 18 years ago Erin- no problems. 


Not sure why that would warrant a c-section. Perhaps ask more questions from health care providers before making a final decision if you want natural delivery?

Once you have a c-section, you will always have to have them. 


I'm thinking your aunt probably will be happy for the help and the company once Helena arrives


----------



## toni (May 26, 2010)

I hate c section happy doctors. My last pregnancy they insisted the baby was going to be huge, 10 lbs plus. They told me we might have to do a c section (which I was very against)...blah blah blah blah. Fast forward to my vaginal delivery and my daugher was 7lb 11 oz. Not even a full 8 lbs! Those ultra sounds can be very off. I would get a second opinion.


----------



## cinnamitch (May 27, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I gave vaginal birth to a 10 lb baby girl 18 years ago Erin- no problems.
> 
> 
> Not sure why that would warrant a c-section. Perhaps ask more questions from health care providers before making a final decision if you want natural delivery?
> ...



Well she is breech position i believe. If she is stuck in there pretty good and tight, shes probably not going to turn on her own and being such a big baby it might be a bit more difficult to manipulate her into position. I had 4 c sections myself and with the first she was sideways with one foot hanging down. ( kid gave me trouble from the womb i tell ya). Sometimes the c sections are a necessary evil though a lot of the times its just an out for the doc.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 27, 2010)

cinnamitch said:


> Well she is breech position i believe. If she is stuck in there pretty good and tight, shes probably not going to turn on her own and being such a big baby it might be a bit more difficult to manipulate her into position. I had 4 c sections myself and with the first she was sideways with one foot hanging down. ( kid gave me trouble from the womb i tell ya). Sometimes the c sections are a necessary evil though a lot of the times its just an out for the doc.



Erin post reads to me that the doctor told her the babe will most likely turn is why I questioned this c-section stuff when the it's only 6 lbs still. 

I tried to do vaginal birth with twins....with one of them breech. The doctors seemed to think it was possible. Problems came later on from that breech twin so I ended up with a c-section.

All in all, speaking from my own personal experiences and what other moms have shared with me, I'm thinking a planned c-section is more pleasant than those rush to do emergency surgery ones like I had. Something for Erin to consider, of course.

Just saying.....doctors aren't god......and they do disagree with each other from time to time. I have also had some doctors just tell me things that were found later to be incorrect. 

She should ask another opinion if it's what she wants, IMO. It's her body, her babe, her experience and life. 
I would ask again Erin......and remember- it's your body and you have an absolute right to know why someone is making whatever decision about it.....no matter if it annoys them or they don't like it. Be your own advocate- I have found this absolutely necessary, particularly with male doctors, in the OB/GYN field.


----------



## cinnamitch (May 27, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Erin post reads to me that the doctor told her the babe will most likely turn is why I questioned this c-section stuff when the it's only 6 lbs still.
> 
> I tried to do vaginal birth with twins....with one of them breech. The doctors seemed to think it was possible. Problems came later on from that breech twin so I ended up with a c-section.
> 
> ...



Oh for sure GEF, would never consider any kind of surgical procedure without a second opinion. There are a lot of scalpel happy docs out there.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (May 27, 2010)

moore2me said:


> Erin,
> 
> I understand your panic, confusion, and fear with all this new challenges being thrown at you at critical time in your life. Anyone would be overwhelmed by having to deal with such life changing stress nipping at your heels. However, you are a intelligent, healthy, and level-headed woman and should be able to deliver, greet, love, and welcome your little girl just fine. And if she has a problem like colic, or thrush, or diaper rash, or any of the hundreds of little things children get - - you can deal with it.
> 
> ...


Thank you M2M! 

My mom has talked to me about the postpartum already and I have assured her as I will you if it comes to that I will seek help. Right now I am just stressing is all, lots happening all at one time is just a bit overwelming is all. 



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I gave vaginal birth to a 10 lb baby girl 18 years ago Erin- no problems.
> 
> 
> Not sure why that would warrant a c-section. Perhaps ask more questions from health care providers before making a final decision if you want natural delivery?
> ...


 
Yeah I was talking with a friend today and I am going to ask him more questions when I go back on the 8th. I wanna know why he has come to this decission. Also going to ask about her measuring 2 weeks ahead of time and why they haven't changed my due date. She has for most of my pregnancy been ahead of what stage I was in. So I am questioning it. She might even go before the planned c-section for all we know.



toni said:


> I hate c section happy doctors. My last pregnancy they insisted the baby was going to be huge, 10 lbs plus. They told me we might have to do a c section (which I was very against)...blah blah blah blah. Fast forward to my vaginal delivery and my daugher was 7lb 11 oz. Not even a full 8 lbs! Those ultra sounds can be very off. I would get a second opinion.


 
Same thing with my sister they said my niece would be 10lbs because my sister had GD and she ended up with a c-section because Bella wouldn't come down and she ended up being 5lbs so I know that she may or may not be that big. and with me not having GD I don't know..I am going to talk to him about it when I go back on the 8th. Like I was telling Greenie I wanna know why he came to that. Other then the fact she is breech which I understand why he would want to do a c-section because of that. My younger brother was breech and they turned him 3 times and each time he turned back to breech so my mom ended up with a c-section. He was trouble then and still is..lol..



cinnamitch said:


> Sometimes the c sections are a necessary evil though a lot of the times its just an out for the doc.


The way I am feeling is that it is an out because when I asked if she would turn and he told me she would most likely then thats when he brought her weight into the mix. So I am questioning it. I will talk to him though next time I go in.



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I would ask again Erin......and remember- it's your body and you have an absolute right to know why someone is making whatever decision about it.....no matter if it annoys them or they don't like it. Be your own advocate- I have found this absolutely necessary, particularly with male doctors, in the OB/GYN field.


I am going to!  I just feel that I should ask.
</IMG></IMG></IMG>


----------



## moore2me (May 27, 2010)

Erin,

Part of the problem on your July 4th planned birth date is the holiday. A lot of hospital folks take off on vacations at that time. Your doctor may be encouraging you to have the baby early, so he/she will be in town. It you take "pot luck" and wait until a big holiday, you may end up using the doctors on call - maybe good, maybe not so good. As far as the the nurses and aids, if the hospitals assign leave by senority, you may have nurses that have less senority (or less experience???). To summarize it in modern terms, you will likely be worked on by the B team. The A team will be on vacation.


In a normal, typical human birth, the B team would be just fine. Heck, you could even use a midwife or give birth in a cab or an airplane - mother nature takes over and all is well. However, if things turn dicey and something unusual happens where you or the baby need extraordinary medical treatment or specialty medicine, I would want the A team there.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (May 27, 2010)

Yea that's why I won't be pushing for the 4th. It would be nice to have her on the 4th bc she is named after my Oma and that was her birthday but it is ok that I am not going to be able to.


----------



## truebebeblue (Jun 3, 2010)

From my research doctors telling big mom's they are going to have a huge baby is really common but rarely happens! The c-section rate in America is RIDICULOUS. I so wish I could afford to a midwife to delivery me at home,I am having a midwife in a hospital. I just think I am going to have to be really really adamant about my wishes during delivery. I have been reading and watching some things that really make me question how doctors come to their conclusions and what their motivations are. Women do this all day every day naturally and without intervention. It is not a medical event.

I hope your birth wishes work out the way you like. I know that a healthy baby and mom is the ultimate outcome but the truth is a lot of women feel disappointment or even traumatized after births full of interventions.
Please keep us updated! 

True


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 3, 2010)

Just an FYI when I was pregnant with Alex at about 33 weeks they predicted him to be 8 1/2 lbs at birth. (this was from the high end neonatologist too!) Alex came out at 40 weeks an was 6 1/2 lbs. (i have small babies apparently). 
So if they're only going on ultrasound, they should let you try naturally and if that fails do a c-section. I hate it that i let my doctor in my first pregnancy push me into an induction that failed and then ended in c-section.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 3, 2010)

truebebeblue said:


> From my research doctors telling big mom's they are going to have a huge baby is really common but rarely happens! The c-section rate in America is RIDICULOUS. I so wish I could afford to a midwife to delivery me at home,I am having a midwife in a hospital. I just think I am going to have to be really really adamant about my wishes during delivery. I have been reading and watching some things that really make me question how doctors come to their conclusions and what their motivations are. Women do this all day every day naturally and without intervention. It is not a medical event.
> 
> I hope your birth wishes work out the way you like. I know that a healthy baby and mom is the ultimate outcome but the truth is a lot of women feel disappointment or even traumatized after births full of interventions.
> Please keep us updated!
> ...



I so agree with this


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 9, 2010)

truebebeblue said:


> From my research doctors telling big mom's they are going to have a huge baby is really common but rarely happens! The c-section rate in America is RIDICULOUS. I so wish I could afford to a midwife to delivery me at home,I am having a midwife in a hospital. I just think I am going to have to be really really adamant about my wishes during delivery. I have been reading and watching some things that really make me question how doctors come to their conclusions and what their motivations are. Women do this all day every day naturally and without intervention. It is not a medical event.
> 
> I hope your birth wishes work out the way you like. I know that a healthy baby and mom is the ultimate outcome but the truth is a lot of women feel disappointment or even traumatized after births full of interventions.
> Please keep us updated!
> ...


 


HottiMegan said:


> Just an FYI when I was pregnant with Alex at about 33 weeks they predicted him to be 8 1/2 lbs at birth. (this was from the high end neonatologist too!) Alex came out at 40 weeks an was 6 1/2 lbs. (i have small babies apparently).
> So if they're only going on ultrasound, they should let you try naturally and if that fails do a c-section. I hate it that i let my doctor in my first pregnancy push me into an induction that failed and then ended in c-section.


 


Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I so agree with this


 

Thank you guys..

Well this past weekend was wonderful I saw my family and my Mommy! They threw me a surprise mini baby shower as they called it..lol..Got lots of great stuff! Have a wonderful time.

Ok yesterday I went to my appointment all ready to pounce.lol.I didn't have to over the weekend I started to have braxton hicks contractions..boy do those suck..lol..so he check to see if I was dilated and check to see if she was still head up and she is. So next week I go back and if she is in the head down position and she is not measuring big I will get my way if she is still head up then it will be a c-section. So for now I will a c-section on June 30th at 8:30 am. I will post pictures soon.. My mom hasn't sent me the pics from the baby shower and the weekend yet so I will post soon.



</IMG>


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Jun 9, 2010)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Thank you guys..
> 
> Well this past weekend was wonderful I saw my family and my Mommy! They threw me a surprise mini baby shower as they called it..lol..Got lots of great stuff! Have a wonderful time.
> 
> Ok yesterday I went to my appointment all ready to pounce.lol.I didn't have to over the weekend I started to have braxton hicks contractions..boy do those suck..lol..so he check to see if I was dilated and check to see if she was still head up and she is. So next week I go back and if she is in the head down position and she is not measuring big I will get my way if she is still head up then it will be a c-section. So for now I will a c-section on June 30th at 8:30 am. I will post pictures soon.. My mom hasn't sent me the pics from the baby shower and the weekend yet so I will post soon.



Aww, glad you had a good baby shower and got a lot of things.  
My son was breach for months and I was worried about the c-section thing, too (ended up having one anyways from not dilating fast enough). I ended up on bed rest in the last couple months (for low amnio fluid) and during that time he turned. It can happen, so hopefully it will. Also, he was a big baby, 8lbs15oz, and he managed to turn around so don't lose hope.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 10, 2010)

DitzyBrunette said:


> Aww, glad you had a good baby shower and got a lot of things.
> My son was breach for months and I was worried about the c-section thing, too (ended up having one anyways from not dilating fast enough). I ended up on bed rest in the last couple months (for low amnio fluid) and during that time he turned. It can happen, so hopefully it will. Also, he was a big baby, 8lbs15oz, and he managed to turn around so don't lose hope.


Thank you! Yeah I am happy about it too, I have a great family! 

Yeah I just have this feeling she isn't going to turn for her Momma..So I have come to terms with having to have a c-section.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 10, 2010)

OOoOo baby shower! What did you (the baby) get?


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 11, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> OOoOo baby shower! What did you (the baby) get?


 
We got..lol..
Big box of Diapers and 4 small packs 
Big box of Diaper wipes and a small box of wipes
Some Clothes
Brush Set
Burp cloths
Hooded Towel and matching wash cloths
Little black shoes
Memory Book
A quilt made by my Aunt
Receiving Blankets
Bath Set
Rubber Duckies
First Year Sticker Calender
Mitts and Socks
A bib that one of my Aunt's added Great to...So it says My Great Aunt Loves Me.
A rattle
A Picture Frame

I have a couple pics not many..
Me resting my hands on my bump
View attachment Me for Dims.JPG


The quilt my Aunt Made
View attachment Me and Helena's Quilt for Dims.JPG


35 Weeks at my cousins college graduation
View attachment 35 Weeks.JPG


----------



## Jes (Jun 11, 2010)

So they wouldn't even try to turn the baby for you? I've seen it done a number of times, right there on the bed, turn turn turn. I mean, it seems to me that doing so would be better than assuming a c-section is the only option. of course as someone mentioned, doctors are afraid of being sued (and it's a legit fear) so they go with something they can control more than nature, I guess.

True, you're absolutely right about men stepping in a few hundred years ago and deciding that childbirth was a medical thing that needed male attention. They put women in beds and treated them like they were 'sick,' whereas women (midwives) had always attended women, and walked them around the room, to let gravity take its course in helping the baby out. I've studied this in grad school and it's infuriating.


----------



## Tiguan (Jun 11, 2010)

I am Beautiful.

"Say I Aaaaa-aaaaaam. Say I Aaaaa-aaaa-aaam. Say I aaaa-aaam WONDERFUL!"


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 12, 2010)

Glad you got so many nice things to help get you started Erin. Those diapers & wipes won't last long 


Always thought one of these diaper trees would be a cute gift. 














Look! I even found instructions on how to make one. 
http://blisstree.com/feel/how-to-make-a-diaper-cake/


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 13, 2010)

Jes said:


> So they wouldn't even try to turn the baby for you? I've seen it done a number of times, right there on the bed, turn turn turn. I mean, it seems to me that doing so would be better than assuming a c-section is the only option. of course as someone mentioned, doctors are afraid of being sued (and it's a legit fear) so they go with something they can control more than nature, I guess.
> 
> True, you're absolutely right about men stepping in a few hundred years ago and deciding that childbirth was a medical thing that needed male attention. They put women in beds and treated them like they were 'sick,' whereas women (midwives) had always attended women, and walked them around the room, to let gravity take its course in helping the baby out. I've studied this in grad school and it's infuriating.


 
We never talked about turning her. I don't think I want him to even try. My mom had my brother turned 5 times and he turned baack each time. I heard it hurts really bad too so I don't want to do it. I am just going to get the c-section. I am ok with it now. I have talked to my aunt, my mom and sister and they all said it will be fine and I will be fine. 



Tiguan said:


> I am Beautiful.
> 
> "Say I Aaaaa-aaaaaam. Say I Aaaaa-aaaa-aaam. Say I aaaa-aaam WONDERFUL!"


LOL Ok 



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Glad you got so many nice things to help get you started Erin. Those diapers & wipes won't last long
> 
> 
> Always thought one of these diaper trees would be a cute gift.
> ...


 
Yeah I know..they will go fast..17 days and she will be here!! I can't believe it! I am so excited!

Yeah I have always thought those were cute!


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 13, 2010)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Yeah I know..they will go fast..17 days and she will be here!! I can't believe it! I am so excited!
> 
> Yeah I have always thought those were cute!



Oh wow...17 days!!! You will get to hold her soon, and that is just fantastic. Happy thoughts and vibes for you and Helena


----------



## Aust99 (Jun 13, 2010)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Yeah I know..they will go fast..17 days and she will be here!! I can't believe it! I am so excited!
> 
> Yeah I have always thought those were cute!



Squeee!!! How fricken exciting... GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 13, 2010)

Lol Erin.....sleep my pretty....sleep. It's the last undisturbed (aside from all the peeing ) you might get in a while.......


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 14, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Oh wow...17 days!!! You will get to hold her soon, and that is just fantastic. Happy thoughts and vibes for you and Helena


I know I am so excited to meet her!!! I can't believe I will be holding her soon! 



Aust99 said:


> Squeee!!! How fricken exciting... GOOD LUCK!!!


 Thank you!! I am so excited!! 



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lol Erin.....sleep my pretty....sleep. It's the last undisturbed (aside from all the peeing ) you might get in a while.......


I am trying to get as much as I can!! I know the dang peeing ever freaking few minutes is driving me nuts! LOL but it is all so worth it!! I can't wait for her to come!!


----------



## Gingembre (Jun 14, 2010)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> So I have come to terms with having to have a c-section.



All the best babies are caesarean babies. Why yes, I was one myself!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 15, 2010)

Gingembre said:


> All the best babies are caesarean babies. Why yes, I was one myself!



Well I was a great baby and I was natural...lol...


----------



## LordSheogorath (Jun 15, 2010)

Interesting thread...


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 15, 2010)

LordSheogorath said:


> Interesting thread...



And why is that?


----------



## Aust99 (Jun 16, 2010)

LordSheogorath said:


> Interesting thread...





EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> And why is that?



Peeking in to the world of the pregnant woman perhaps?? I know I find this thread interesting.. even though I can't relate to being pregnant or give any advice.... 

Whats the count down at now Erin??:happy::happy::happy::happy:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 16, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> Peeking in to the world of the pregnant woman perhaps?? I know I find this thread interesting.. even though I can't relate to being pregnant or give any advice....
> 
> Whats the count down at now Erin??:happy::happy::happy::happy:


LOL Yeah I guess it would be interesting to someone that is not or hasn't been pregnant. 

*14 days!!*

She is still in the breech position as of yesterday measuring in at 9lbs 2 ozs and at 40 weeks even though I am only 37 weeks today. I don't think she is going to be that big though,but you never know. She gained 3 lbs and I lost 5 lbs..lol.. that is kinda funny!
</IMG></IMG></IMG></IMG></IMG>


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 16, 2010)

You tend to lose weight right before you have the baby Erin.......

That's what I was told....and that's how it happened for me.


----------



## toni (Jun 16, 2010)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> I know I am so excited to meet her!!! I can't believe I will be holding her soon!
> 
> 
> Thank you!! I am so excited!!



So sweet. This is one of the happiest times you will ever know. I can't wait to hear all about her and see pics.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 18, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You tend to lose weight right before you have the baby Erin.......
> 
> That's what I was told....and that's how it happened for me.


 
LOL Well I guess it's not the weird then if it happens to other people. 



toni said:


> So sweet. This is one of the happiest times you will ever know. I can't wait to hear all about her and see pics.


 
I can't wait!



12 Days!!!


----------



## toni (Jun 18, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You tend to lose weight right before you have the baby Erin.......
> 
> That's what I was told....and that's how it happened for me.



Not me. The last month of both pregnancies I was putting on 5 lbs a week. Totally the baby's fault. hahaha


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 25, 2010)

toni said:


> Not me. The last month of both pregnancies I was putting on 5 lbs a week. Totally the baby's fault. hahaha


LOL yes it is so the baby's fault..lol..


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 25, 2010)

Well lets.... *see 5 days left!!!* 

I will be going in early morning on the 30th to have this little bundle of joy and not sure how long I will be in there,but I will try and post pics as soon as I can. 

I am nervous about the whole c-section and spinal thingy..lol..I don't like needle and I sure don't like to be cut open,but I know I have to..lol..She is STILL breech! Booger!:doh:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 25, 2010)

I forgot the pics..lol..:doh:

38 Weeks
View attachment 38 Weeks Side.JPG


38 Weeks from the top..lol..
View attachment 38 Weeks Top 2.JPG


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 25, 2010)

Having a spinal isn't too bad. i had one with both kids. It is right in a ticklish spot of my back though  There was a mild pain associated with it but it wasn't too bad. A stubbed toe hurts more. It kept the pain at bay for a good two days for me. It also makes you nice and warm as soon as the meds start kicking in. Being fat, it was tough to round my back enough for him to do his work though. It was worse the first time because i was super dehydrated and in labor. Not being in labor was much nicer  
I'm very excited for you  I hope it goes smoothly for you!


----------



## toni (Jun 26, 2010)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Well lets.... *see 5 days left!!!*
> 
> I will be going in early morning on the 30th to have this little bundle of joy and not sure how long I will be in there,but I will try and post pics as soon as I can.
> 
> I am nervous about the whole c-section and spinal thingy..lol..I don't like needle and I sure don't like to be cut open,but I know I have to..lol..She is STILL breech! Booger!:doh:



WOOO HOOO...Wow, almost here. I can't wait to see pics of her. 

Still breech? Already a stubborn chick. LOL


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 26, 2010)

OMG, FIVE days.....so exciting! I can't wait to see the pics of you and Helena, after she makes her way into the world. :happy:


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 26, 2010)

Yes It's A Cancer!!!!!!!!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jun 26, 2010)

happyface83 said:


> Yes It's A Cancer!!!!!!!!



LMAO! Thank goodness we know you're referring to the Zodiac sign!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 27, 2010)

3 days to go,but I have been timing contractions since this morning so she may be going in early...getting things ready just in case...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 27, 2010)

I am so freaking excited for you!!!


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 27, 2010)

Ooooh, good luck Erin....I have my fingers crossed that everything goes smoothly. I can't wait to hear the news!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 27, 2010)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I am so freaking excited for you!!!


thank you!! I am too!



littlefairywren said:


> Ooooh, good luck Erin....I have my fingers crossed that everything goes smoothly. I can't wait to hear the news!


thank you!! Still no Helena..contractions stopped just over 4 1/2 hrs ago just been really nauseas...we will see what tonight brings..off to bed now..just wanted to update you guys..night


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jun 28, 2010)

Oh this is all so exciting!

Just remember you have all these Dims hands holding your in spirit as you bring Helena into this great, big and wonderfully wacky world! We can't wait either. 
:wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Shosh (Jun 28, 2010)

Cant wait to see pics of your little bambini.:wubu:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jun 28, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Oh this is all so exciting!
> 
> Just remember you have all these Dims hands holding your in spirit as you bring Helena into this great, big and wonderfully wacky world! We can't wait either.
> :wubu::wubu::wubu:


 
Thank You OWA! I know I can't wait it is exciting and scary all at the same time.



Shosh said:


> Cant wait to see pics of your little bambini.:wubu:


 
I will post pics as soon as I can after she is born. 

Little Update..

I slept pretty good last night only getting up a few times to pee and a couple times I got contractions again but then they stopped again. Woke up this morning feeling like someone ran me over. I still have lots to do finish packing my bag for the hospital and packing for my move back up to my mothers after Helena comes. So I will be a busy little bee today..I will keep you guys posted!

Take Care!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 5, 2010)

Just wanted to let you all know that Helena and I are doing great. 

Helena Kaylyn was born at 9:26am weighingin at 9lbs 7ozs 21ins. 

I will post pics as soon as I can. 

I am recovering good from the c-section just a little sore but I am over the moon happy about my beautiful baby girl! 

She is laying on my chest as I type this...lol...I just can't get enough of her!!

Take care everyone!!


----------



## Shosh (Jul 5, 2010)

Mazeltov!

I saw her pics on Facebook. She is beautiful!:wubu:


----------



## willowmoon (Jul 5, 2010)

Congratulations! Glad to hear that both you and your daughter are doing well!


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 5, 2010)

OMG, Erin! Sooooo happy for you, and happy to hear that you and wee Helena are both doing well :happy:
Squeeeee!


----------



## DharmaDave (Jul 5, 2010)

Congratulations


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 5, 2010)

Congratulations Erin 

Glad to hear that you and baby are doing well.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jul 5, 2010)

JUst saw the pictures on Facebook! Congrats!! Congrats!! Congrats!!


----------



## tonynyc (Jul 5, 2010)

Congrats Erin


----------



## smiley55 (Jul 5, 2010)

congratulations!


----------



## Paquito (Jul 5, 2010)

BABY ANGEL!

Congrats!


----------



## truebebeblue (Jul 5, 2010)

Congrats!
I get my 20 week ultrasound On Wednesday...I am super excited to find out the sex and make sure everything is healthy.
I am not half baked!


True


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jul 6, 2010)

Congratulations on the birth of your baby girl! I'm glad to hear you're both doing well. Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## toni (Jul 6, 2010)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Just wanted to let you all know that Helena and I are doing great.
> 
> Helena Kaylyn was born at 9:26am weighingin at 9lbs 7ozs 21ins.
> 
> ...



YAY! Congrats! I am so happy for you. Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Inhibited (Jul 6, 2010)

Congratulations glad to hear you are both well ...


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 6, 2010)

Congratulations on your new baby!


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 6, 2010)

Congrats! I am so happy for you!  I too am anxiously awaiting pics if you're willing to post them


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 6, 2010)

Congrats - happy mom and baby are doing well.


----------



## Linda (Jul 6, 2010)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Just wanted to let you all know that Helena and I are doing great.
> 
> Helena Kaylyn was born at 9:26am weighingin at 9lbs 7ozs 21ins.
> 
> ...






Congratulations EDA!

Sleep when she sleeps, accept any and all help when its offered and enjoy every single moment.


----------



## Agent 007 (Jul 6, 2010)

Congratulations with little Helena, EDA!


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 6, 2010)

Yayy!! Congrats! Im so very happy for you


----------



## Aust99 (Jul 8, 2010)

Hey.. I don't have the net at my new house and was so excited to check this thread... CONGRATULATIONS and I can't wait for a pic... xo


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Jul 9, 2010)

Congratulations to the new Mama and welcome to the world, Helena!


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Jul 13, 2010)

I joined a group on Facebook that has tons of free samples and I found a few baby-related ones:

A variety of stuff

Free baby portrait

Free Baby Genius music downloads

I know with the new baby you won't have a ton of free time for a while so if I see baby stuff on that group I'll add the link here.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 16, 2010)

Thank You Everyone!!!

We are doing good..I promise I will put up pics soon !!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 17, 2010)

Ok I said I was going to post pics soon and I will but for now if you wanna see pics you can PM letting me know to add you on either Facebook or Myspace...I have pics up on there. 

We are doing great...


----------



## moore2me (Jul 20, 2010)

Erin,

Tell Helena welcome to the world for me. I hope you two get plenty of rest the first few weeks at home. 

View attachment erin1.jpg


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 20, 2010)

moore2me said:


> Erin,
> 
> Tell Helena welcome to the world for me. I hope you two get plenty of rest the first few weeks at home.



Thank You!! I love the picture! We have had 2 going on 3 weeks now of relaxing time.


I can't believe she is 20 days old already!!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 23, 2010)

Ok I finally have a moment to add some pictures on here. If you want to see more just PM me and let me know if you want me to add you on Facebook or Myspace.

Helena Kaylyn
View attachment Helena 1.jpg


Snuggling in our hospital room
View attachment Helena and Mommy 15.jpg


Helena and I meeting for the first time 
View attachment Helena and Mommy.jpg


3 Generations Grandma and Helena and Me
View attachment Helena, Grandma and Mommy.jpg


Her first bath
View attachment DSCF0169.JPG


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jul 23, 2010)

So precious! She is such a beautiful little girl. And look at all that dark hair!


----------



## HottiMegan (Jul 23, 2010)

Such a cutie! thank you for sharing  I know it must be hard to tear yourself away from her


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 23, 2010)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> So precious! She is such a beautiful little girl. And look at all that dark hair!


Thank you!! I know!! Now I know why I had bad heartburn..lol..


HottiMegan said:


> Such a cutie! thank you for sharing  I know it must be hard to tear yourself away from her



Thank You! Yes it really is hard  I just wanna hold and snuggle with her all the time,but I control myself..lol..


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 26, 2010)

Helena had her one month check. She will be one month on Wednesday. She is now 10lbs 10ozs and 21 1/2 inches long. She is a healthy little baby girl. I am doing good and won't be swing a doctor until next month for a 6 weeks check up. Has been so hard finding a doctor to see me since I moved. Been annoying trying to find one, but I found a place to go that will only do the 6 week check and that's it. LOL

Take Care everyone.


----------



## moore2me (Jul 26, 2010)

Erin, 

Why is it so hard finding a doctor? 
Have you asked your old doctor to make a referral for you?


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 26, 2010)

moore2me said:


> Erin,
> 
> Why is it so hard finding a doctor?
> Have you asked your old doctor to make a referral for you?


Ok I wanted to answer you before I went to sleep. Because I moved from SW FL to Northern FL and the doctors up here either are not accepting new medicaid patients or they will not see me because they didn't delivered Helena. I am after calling and talking to the local Heath department here again after trying for two weeks to find one and couldn't they will now see me for my 6 week check up but not after that. Still peeved that I have to wait that long but I have to or wait till sept. to be seen by a doctor that would see me but I can't wait my c-section incision needs to be looked at and I need to be looked at and made sure everything is ok. Which I am sure it is but you never know. Ok off to bed! I am SUPER tired Helena has been having some rough night the past few days. Need sleep! LOL Good Night! Take Care!


----------



## moore2me (Jul 27, 2010)

Erin,

Gosh, I am sorry you are having such a rough time finding good medical care. What a rough spot for a new mommy with a mending C section. I hope Helena gives you some peace and is able to sleep better thru the night too.

Have you called your old doctor or his/her nurse and explained your problem and asked for a referral? This is the best way and the quickest way to find a new doctor in a new town. (Doctors have contacts all over the state.)

The second best way to find a new doctor is to go to a teaching hospital. I will find one the closest one for you if you PM me with the town you live in now. These hospitals do accept Medicad and other insurance. I go to one in my state myself for some of my treatment and highly recommend the doctors.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 29, 2010)

moore2me said:


> Erin,
> 
> Gosh, I am sorry you are having such a rough time finding good medical care. What a rough spot for a new mommy with a mending C section. I hope Helena gives you some peace and is able to sleep better thru the night too.
> 
> ...


No I haven't called my old ONGYN. I had talked to them before I left about moving up here and they didn't say anything about any doctors here. I will message you the town I am in.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 29, 2010)

Helena is One Month and One Day old!!!  I can't believe a month has already gone by. She is growing and surprising me everyday. She is now 10lbs 10ozs and still 21 1/2 incus long. She is so alert and is getting better at keeping her head up which she has done since the day she was born. She tracks things now and will stare you down too. I love her so much!


----------

